# oh you can really tell it\'s spring now



## Mouse (Mar 27, 2007)

yeah, the sunshine and birdys are usually a dead give away but I judge spring by the massive movement of travelers. 

just judging by the abundance of "need a partner" "crew forming!" and "tell me how to get/hop.." posts it's definintly travel season. 


and I'm stuck here. STUCK. I hate this. 

sorry, just had to complain for a second. and don't feed me any "just leave!" comments, cuz I can't. plain and simple, can't.


luckily this time of year also means a lot of my old friends are returning north. Which means I get to have visits from tons of my good pals and I can show them a comfy palce to sleep and a hot meal and a trip to my favorite swimming hole. things aren't all bad.


----------



## TBone (Mar 27, 2007)

My mood really lifts up this time of year. I've been getting a lot of bike time in. Drinking 40's and biking all the hell over my city with by buddies. Good stuff. The trees are getting green and it will soon be time to be able to ditch all that damn winter gear and ride lightweight which is always funner. 

40's and spring time weather mmmmmmm.


----------



## bananathrash (Mar 31, 2007)

im with tbone.

more than once ive woken up on some hillside with fresh air and a nice view, and no idea how i got there.


----------



## Crazycoon (Mar 31, 2007)

I hate spring.....


----------



## Bendixontherails (Mar 31, 2007)

ahh yes... spring. the sun is shining, the wind is blowing. the animals are humping... 
and the pack is lighter... oh yeah


----------



## Sloth (Apr 3, 2007)

I hear ya Mouse.
I'm fucking stuck!
I want out so bad. I need my world to change daily but it stays the same.
School, work, school, work. The roof over my head is wearing thin on my patience. I want the grinding steel of CP under me. I want to be roughly rocked to sleep as I listen to the hauntingly beautiful, beautifully aggressive train music as my mind improvises.
AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH! I'm stuck.
I'm sick of Vancouver.
So sorry to here that you're stuck, man.
But spring with its energy of renewal and growing warmth is as much a comfort as a tease.


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 20, 2012)

first day of spring!!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 20, 2012)

damn, way to dig up a thread that's 5 years old


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Mar 20, 2012)

Maybe he just searched for 'spring' in the threads, found one that fit accordingly, and posted away.  Haha... HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GRANDMMAA!!!


----------



## Lilly (Mar 21, 2012)

haha niiice but I must agree spring is nice and being in school sucks but I am running away this summer


----------



## A2low240 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank god it's getting warm out again. I was just about to go postal. Way to bring up an old one.


----------

